# Catalunya - British Consulate & Age Concern España Open Events



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

*The British Consulate, the Pension, Benefits and Healthcare Team and Age Concern España to visit El Perelló and Roses.​*

The British Consulate will be holding two open events in Catalunya to offer British residents advice and information on key issues, such as:


Applying for EHICs 
Working in Spain and how this affects your pension 
Registering with the Consulate.

The Casework Manager for Age Concern España will also explain how you can make a difference by becoming a volunteer caseworker or ‘befriender’.

The Pension, Benefit and Healthcare Team will provide information on entitlements in Spain and the services that their team can offer. As well as an open question and answer session, you will be able to book a one-to-one appointment with a member of staff.

Reserve your place online now: 
Open day events

If you experience problems booking call 917 14 64 43.

Keep an eye on our website, our Facebook account (British Embassy, Madrid) or sign up for updates on twitter (@ukinspain) to find out about upcoming events.


----------

